# what do you feed your ferrets?!



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Ours get a rabbit once in a blue moon a chicken carcass 

alpha ferret feast kibble 

and wet cat food. (whch i know isnt an excellent idea)

Does anyone feed pretty much raw?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Mine get ::

Alpha ferret feast (small ammount)

then Raw food, Chicken necks, heart, beef chunks, Mince meat, Turkey, liver, Day old chicks, Rabbit, Quail, Chicken wings, Scrambled eggs, Tuna, Sardines Red Mince,Lamb, Venison (the odd treat)

oh and they do get the odd bit of Cat food as I like the water content in it for them and its an in case of emergency, it dose no harm fed once in a while.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine dont get anything at all , but if I ever get ferrets in the future they will be fed pretty much what DKDream feeds, with the raw being given first and the dry as a top up, just like he does


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm working towards feeding mine the same diet as DKDREAM. My boys currently eat Ferret feast, chicken , day old chicks. Have just got them eating minced beef and will be giving them lots of other meats over the next year. Oh they also enjoy a raw egg between them.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Mine get ::
> 
> Alpha ferret feast (small ammount)
> 
> ...


Fab thats pretty much on what we are working towards, have some day old chicks will throw them in tonight i think.

They love the ferret feast, so i think we will prob always keep a bowl of that in. How much of each do you feed them? We popped a Pheasant carcess with all the meat on except breast last night and they loved it dont think there was anything left this morning!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

LostGirl said:


> Fab thats pretty much on what we are working towards, have some day old chicks will throw them in tonight i think.
> 
> They love the ferret feast, so i think we will prob always keep a bowl of that in. How much of each do you feed them? We popped a Pheasant carcess with all the meat on except breast last night and they loved it dont think there was anything left this morning!


I saw pheasant at sainsburies...thought it would make a nice treat for them for Xmas lol. Where do you get your chicks out of interest? I get a bag of 50 day olds for £6 from jolleys.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

LostGirl said:


> Fab thats pretty much on what we are working towards, have some day old chicks will throw them in tonight i think.
> 
> They love the ferret feast, so i think we will prob always keep a bowl of that in. How much of each do you feed them? We popped a Pheasant carcess with all the meat on except breast last night and they loved it dont think there was anything left this morning!


I give them a dish full of meat daily with a handful of FF and they get sunflower oil. id say a hob gets 150 grams a day


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> I saw pheasant at sainsburies...thought it would make a nice treat for them for Xmas lol. Where do you get your chicks out of interest? I get a bag of 50 day olds for £6 from jolleys.


it was from the pet project, went as daisy was there so picked some up (as the rats quite like them) we got the pheasant free from steves mate, it just didnt have the breast part but was covered in meat.



DKDREAM said:


> I give them a dish full of meat daily with a handful of FF and they get sunflower oil. id say a hob gets 150 grams a day


I was thinking around 120-130grams ish so not far out, thank you! spoil little buggers will end up better fed then us!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

LostGirl said:


> it was from the pet project, went as daisy was there so picked some up (as the rats quite like them) we got the pheasant free from steves mate, it just didnt have the breast part but was covered in meat.


That will be brilliant for their teeth it'll help keep them clean.


----------



## binaryferret (Dec 22, 2011)

Keep James well beloved down constantly, and supplement this with different types of meat. 

Also give chicks often as they love them, and occasionally egg yolk.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Well they had day old chicks today and LOVED them!!


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

Oscar gets a raw meat of anything i can get my hands on that he likes for him for his tea and ferret feast kibble is always on hand if he needs it but goes crazy if he knows hes getting some raw meat  i was told because he was kibble fed after his mother he'll always find it tougher, anyone else heard of that? hes a fussy boy though, wont touch a lot of things and others i have to cut them up slightly to encourage him, in the long run its much better though isnt it? they love it


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

oscar1658 said:


> Oscar gets a raw meat of anything i can get my hands on that he likes for him for his tea and ferret feast kibble is always on hand if he needs it but goes crazy if he knows hes getting some raw meat  i was told because he was kibble fed after his mother he'll always find it tougher, anyone else heard of that? hes a fussy boy though, wont touch a lot of things and others i have to cut them up slightly to encourage him, in the long run its much better though isnt it? they love it


yeah often if a kit is fed just kibble for the 1st 6 month or so of life it is hard to get them to eat meats. It can make them prefer the dry. I am pleased Oscar eats meat.


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ahh, thats were the problem was then deffinatly, he seemed like he wanted to eat it but couldnt? so after a lot of cutting it up fine, avoiding him staching it and wasting a lot of money, if given a drumstick he'll get to the bone id guess butat least would have most off it which is the goal  hes also very keen on fish now, mainly mackeral


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I feed my ferrets a raw diet with a handful of alpha just in case theyre hungry, just like their former dad fed them :001_smile:


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

alpha seems to be a very popular brand in england doesnt it? ive never had problems with oscar on it


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

oscar1658 said:


> alpha seems to be a very popular brand in england doesnt it? ive never had problems with oscar on it


yeah I like Alpha for the oil and protein content and the price is fair, JWB in my opinion is too expensive for what it is


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

well they are on pretty much on 90% raw now  

we are very lucky and get alot of meat forthem for free


----------

